# Mise à jour IPOD touch 2g impossible



## mac...gyver (15 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

avant que mon Ipod touch n'apprenne à voler tellement ça m'énerve, je me permets de faire appel à la communauté MAC.
La version de mon Ipodtouch 2G est: 2.2.1.
Aujourd'hui j'ai voulu le mettre à jour (un peu tardivement certes), mais Itunes refuse de le faire. J'ai la version 9.2.2 d'itunes sous MAC OS 10.4.
Lorsuqe je connecte mon Ipod et je que je veux cliquer sur "mettre à jour", j'ai le message "vous avez la dernière version d'Itunes" qui s'affiche rendant impossible la mise à jour.
J'ai parcouru tous les forums et j'ai l'impression d'être le seul au monde à rencontrer ce problème.
Aidez-moi!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2010)

Salut,

Je pense que ton problème est que ta version de Mac OS X est trop ancienne. Il faudrait que tu passes à Leopard ou Snow Leopard (pour ce dernier il faut avoir un Mac Intel) pour pouvoir installer une version plus récente d'iTunes (iTunes 10 requiert au minimum Leopard) et pouvoir ensuite faire la mise à jour de ton iPod.


----------



## arbaot (17 Octobre 2010)

tu clique ?

- dans iTunes, *barre de menu* : iTunes / Rechercher les mises à jour...

ou

- dans *l'onglet Résumé* de l'ipod sur le *bouton *Rechercher les mises à jour


c'est pas pareil


----------

